# Any fellow photographers?



## AimeeL (Nov 4, 2008)

Aspiring or pro!

I am a big photography geek, and since I have spent the last few days researching which new lens I want for my birthday (which already passed, but it always lens between paydays for us), I figured I'd see who else here loves to take photos


----------



## kittykit (Nov 4, 2008)

*hands up* Me me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love taking photos and only took it seriously and started to invest in DSLR and lenses about half a year ago. D40 is my first and I only own 3 Nikkor lenses.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Nov 4, 2008)

I love photography! for now I just use a regular digital camera but  I would love to try an SLR sometime


----------



## tara_hearts (Nov 4, 2008)

I love photography. I have a canon s5is. I'm really in a learning process. I've conquered macro photography at the moment


----------



## AimeeL (Nov 4, 2008)

Awesome ladies, I was hoping for a few fellow geeks like me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I own a D60 but I have definitly outgrown it. After Christmas I plan on getting a D300, so that I can work with more lenses as well. I currently only have the kit 18-55mm lens and a Sigma 70-300mm, and the latter doesn't auto focus. So I am working on getting a true macro lens, since I use a little crappy point and shoot for my macro right now, a Canon A640.

I've been doing model photography for several months now, trying to expand my portfolio so I can start doing paid gigs


----------



## nelyanaphonexia (Nov 5, 2008)

yup! I'm a freelance photographer. Sort of. I've only done personal/private work for myself and my family. My dad is a professional photographer though. He actually photojournaled Vietnam while he was there as a soldier. He is putting together a commemorative book which may or may not be published for the public. Guess it runs in the fam. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anywho: right now I'm shooting with a Canon D5 Mark II, which I share *grumble* with my dad. I couldn't afford it on my own, so sharing is how I have to go for now, which really isn't so bad, because I live with him. But I will get a camera of my own sometime, maybe for graduation from college this Dec! I also have a really old Sony DSLR. It's what I use for my FOTD, candid shots and what I carry around with me, because I couldn't afford to loose/have the D5 stolen. 
my fav most recent photos: 

Texas Tech versus University of Texas Football Game, Lubbock, TX, Jones AT&T Stadium, Nov. 1, 2008






(this one is my fave)











hehe....hope you didn't mind me sharing. Oh, and those were taken with my crappy Sony. They don't let Long Lens DSLRs into the stadium w/o being part of the photo crew. Which I can shoot with for the University, since I'm in the school of art and one of my best friends is pres. of the photo crew, but I wanted to just go as a fan. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Way more fun that way.

Oh, and this is way more funny now than it was when shooting. Some ass hole hit me with two apples and a full soda while I was taking the pics because he thought I was a UT fan. Seriously, some Tech Football Fans should lighten up. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Course, there are crazy sports fans everywhere, right?


----------



## Ms.Matashi (Nov 5, 2008)

Raises hand. I am a big photographer lover. A few months ago I got a Canon 40D and I love it. A 50mm 1.8 lens is a good cheap lens that you can get.


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Nov 5, 2008)

I love photography, I'm studying it in college and want to do it as a career. I'm most interested in music photography and photographed Velvet Revolver this year! here's coupla snaps hehe and my site's Siobhan T Photography : Home

These were taken with a Fuji A800 point and shoot lol but normally I use Canon Rebel XTi, i've got 18-55 kit lens and 90-300 lens also

Scott Weiland






Slash







It was truly awesome to photograph Velvet Revolver <3 it just made me want to be a music photographer so much more


----------



## AimeeL (Nov 6, 2008)

Holy cow, it's Slash! This is the coolest shot ever too - that backlighting is perfect. You're awesome.

nelyanaphonexia, I love that first shot, you captured the colors perfectly. I would absolutely love to get a lens that has VR so I can do shots just like this.

Since we are sharing, here are a couple from my most recent photoshoot:









And a few of my favorite macros, which is my preferred style:


----------



## kittykit (Nov 6, 2008)

Beautiful shots, girls! You're sooo good!

I like taking pictures of nature, am still practising to get my potrait shots better.

Here are some I've taken with my all time favourite 50mm 1.8/f.











Taken with the Nikkor 55-200mm VR I bought in summer, I wish they could be better.


----------



## AimeeL (Nov 6, 2008)

kittykit, that little mushroom is SERIOUSLY cute. It reminds me of the ones from Super Mario, hah.

You do great work with the 50mm too. It's one that I have been eyeing for awhile, I want to get one. They are so cheap and they take great, sharp pictures. It won't auto focus on my D60 though, and I suck at manual focus heh.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm a photography noob, but I have a strong love for it. I'm saving up for my first dslr. You all are very talented, from what I see. Hopefully, I can learn a few things.


----------



## olddcassettes (Nov 6, 2008)

meeee!!! i love photography... i plan on taking a class soon


----------



## AimeeL (Nov 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_I'm a photography noob, but I have a strong love for it. I'm saving up for my first dslr. You all are very talented, from what I see. Hopefully, I can learn a few things._

 
Oohh - what do you plan on getting? Or are you still researching?


----------



## callmestella (Nov 7, 2008)

I love photography. I have a Nikon D50 and a D80. I kind of want the d90, but I think it's too much to have three cameras. I think I have 5 lenses, but I have had quite a bit to drink, and my memory is a little off right now. I have the 50mm and it's amazing. I have a ton of crappy pictures, but I refuse to use auto...I feel it's the best way to learn and it's helping. I have a ton of web sites for reference, if anyone is interested.


----------



## benzito_714 (Nov 7, 2008)

am i the only old school photo junkie? I feel so out of touch lol. I am a 35mm, large format girl on top of that I am a dark room junkie!


----------



## AimeeL (Nov 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *benzito_714* 

 
_am i the only old school photo junkie? I feel so out of touch lol. I am a 35mm, large format girl on top of that I am a dark room junkie!_

 
I wish I had learned that way first, but digital has really spoiled me. Plus I tend to like taking more than one shot of each thing, and I'd waste SO much film that way! Lol!

callmestella, I decided to give in and buy the 50mm f/2.8 EX DG Macro, whether it AF's on my D60 or not. It will be a good learning tool - I am ordering it tomorrow along with the Phoenix Wide Angle-Telephoto 28-80mm f/3.5-5.6. They will both AF when I get the D300 anyway


----------



## kittykit (Nov 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AimeeL* 

 
_kittykit, that little mushroom is SERIOUSLY cute. It reminds me of the ones from Super Mario, hah.

You do great work with the 50mm too. It's one that I have been eyeing for awhile, I want to get one. They are so cheap and they take great, sharp pictures. It won't auto focus on my D60 though, and I suck at manual focus heh._

 
50mm doesn't auto focus on D40 but manual focusing isn't that hard. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You just need to play around with it a bit and once you're used to manual focusing, trust me, you're going to LOVE it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I reckon Flickr is a great place for to learn and I've done a lot of research before buying lenses. I'd love to get a macro lens.


----------



## AimeeL (Nov 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kittykit* 

 
_50mm doesn't auto focus on D40 but manual focusing isn't that hard. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You just need to play around with it a bit and once you're used to manual focusing, trust me, you're going to LOVE it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I reckon Flickr is a great place for to learn and I've done a lot of research before buying lenses. I'd love to get a macro lens._

 

flickr is awesome, I have learned almost everything I know from people there. I am a part of two good groups - one local, one specific to my camera - and both have a few select people that always answer my questions, even if I think they are ridiculous. It helps A LOT.

I am ordering my macro lens today and I can hardly wait to get it!


----------



## blindpassion (Nov 10, 2008)

Ohh everyone your work is beautiful! 

My boyfriend is a photographer - check out his work! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*http://steinbachphoto.ca/*


----------



## AimeeL (Nov 10, 2008)

blindpassion, your boyfriend is AWESOME!


----------



## blindpassion (Nov 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AimeeL* 

 
_blindpassion, your boyfriend is AWESOME!_

 

Thank-you! I will pass that on, I'm sure he'd be happy to hear it


----------



## kittykit (Nov 11, 2008)

Your boyfriend is really good!


----------



## AimeeL (Nov 14, 2008)

I got my 50mm Sigma Macro today!


----------



## kittykit (Nov 14, 2008)

^^ Oh wow!!! 

How do you like it so far? I only have Nikkor and I've read a lot about Sigma.


----------



## k.a.t (Nov 15, 2008)

Wow amazing photos guys!
I'm really interested in photography and am taking a course in college atm...
Sometime soon i'll be getting a nikon d60! so excited! all i have now is a regular digi camera and a film SLR..


----------



## dollypink (Nov 16, 2008)

I wouldn't say I'm a photographer but I've certainly got an interest in it ;-)
got a nikon d40, this is my favourite picture i've taken with it:


----------



## AimeeL (Nov 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kittykit* 

 
_^^ Oh wow!!! 

How do you like it so far? I only have Nikkor and I've read a lot about Sigma._

 
I lovelovelove it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It works so well even though my camera won't auto focus with it, so I have to go manual all the time. It's really sharp and super fast - I can just click away at top speed!






k.a.t, do you plan to get different lenses for your D60? If so, I recommend going with the D80 or 70 instead - they both have interntal motoring so you can use almost any lens you want and still auto focus, while the D60 does not.


----------



## nelyanaphonexia (Nov 17, 2008)

I'm having SO much fun looking at y'all work! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here is some of my new stuff (you can also see my online gallery at: NelyanaPhonexia's deviantART Gallery )





"Ode to West Texas" <--- click for full size





"Dawn or Dusk?"<--- click for full size

Hope Y'all Like!!! I'm gonna have to bust out my macro lens sometime and take bug pictures. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love taking pics of bugs....


----------



## photogeek (Nov 17, 2008)

lol. see my username.

am a huge photogeek (am 5 months from having a BFA in photography from savannah college of art and design!) as well ask makeupdork  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



this is a great thread!
am a canon devotee (30D currently) and have been for years.  I'm odd in that I started with digital back when I was 13 and everyone was like "whoooaaa...it has a SCREEN? where do you put the film?" to my first digital. then fell in love with the darkroom and practially lived in them for 4 years (in highschool and then when I decided to persue photography in college) just to go back to digital because I love studio photography so much.  hope to be in beauty/glamour photography commercially.

here's my website (needs some updates! but still)
Meg Walsh | Photography & Makeup Design

yay for photogeekdom!
m


----------



## k.a.t (Nov 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AimeeL* 

 
_k.a.t, do you plan to get different lenses for your D60? If so, I recommend going with the D80 or 70 instead - they both have interntal motoring so you can use almost any lens you want and still auto focus, while the D60 does not._

 
Well, thing is i'm actually new to this whole photography thing so i don't think i'll be using different lenses just yet, plus i can't really afford those just yet haha but thanks for the suggestions 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




btw i love that photo!


----------



## nelyanaphonexia (Nov 20, 2008)

just wondering if any of you ladies (and gents!) out there are a PRO member b/c of your photography??? 

I thought of becoming a member, but felt guilty because I'm just a free-lance/amateur. I do some portraits and did some head shots for an aspiring model friend, but usually only work for people who know me.  So, I'm not really into  photography for a full time career even though I always get paid. I even did the girls makeup when I did their head shots and portraits! 

I feel like I've been in the art world my whole life and should qualify for the PRO card, but just feel guilty b/c my main career isn't photography. (or anything that would qualify for the PRO card...) I'm an art historian, BTW (working in museums and writing a WHOLE LOT) and just finished my B.A. in Art History. I just completed my final thesis. (Presenting it in less than two weeks, wish me luck!!)

So, and advice from all you photographers out there? Would it be morally wrong for me, as a free lance, part time photographer to apply for a PRO card? 


oh, and sorry this question is kind of off topic. I know there is a discussion about the PRO card. I just thought that posing here would get more specific results since y'all are also photographers and most people posting on the other PRO question thread are Makeup artists. But, if you feel this post should be moved, etc. feel free! I won't be offended. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




oh, and I know I linked to some of my art before, here is a better link to my photos only if anyone is interested. I'm working on getting more of it up ASAP. Nelly's Photos


----------



## fashionjunkiexx (Sep 18, 2009)

i just started my first photography course and i absoloutely love it! i have a canon 350d atm and its my babyy!


----------



## hello_kitty (Sep 18, 2009)

Ooo, photographers thread!

I've been shooting semi-professionally for a few years now.  I do a lot of automotive events like drag racing and drifting, and studio work with models.  I'm trying to break into cat photography as silly as that sounds... but I love cats and you'd be very surprised to learn how much people will pay for that stuff...

I shoot Nikon, both film and digital.


----------



## MissKrissy (Sep 19, 2009)

Semi-pro here also! I've just graduated with a HND in Applied Multimedia but I'm going onto a BA in Photography this November to further my skills. I mainly shoot event photography at the moment, and have been hired by pro gaming organisations and events in the past. I'd love to do this as a career, maybe not something studio based though - something in Clinical Photography would be interesting. I currently shoot with a Canon 400D and have 4 lenses ranging from macro to telephoto.

It's wonderful to see others lurking on here. I absolutely love those macro water drop images!


----------



## Holy Rapture (Sep 22, 2009)

I'm not a pro but, I looooooove photography and thankfully, I don't suck at it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't have an SLR yet. Sometime in the future for sure though. For now, I'm thinking of buying either a [FONT=verdana,sans-serif]Canon Powershot A110 IS and Sony Cybershot [/FONT][FONT=verdana,sans-serif]DSC-S980/S (both basic 12.1 mps, 3X opt zoom). But, the AA batteries thing sucks for Canon ... I'd love to share some of my shots soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



[/FONT]


----------



## RedRibbon (Sep 22, 2009)

I like to think I'm a photographer despite having no actual qualifications, I don't even have an SLR camera but I think I understand my current camera enough to take some nice shots. 

Sadly, the only shots which I have taken recently in macro are of the sticker my brother has on his car.  I know it's no great achievement but my profile pic was taken by me and it's one of my favourite shots. 

We should have a thread where people can post up their photography pics


----------



## hello_kitty (Sep 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_I'm not a pro but, I looooooove photography and thankfully, I don't suck at it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't have an SLR yet. Sometime in the future for sure though. For now, I'm thinking of buying either a [FONT=verdana,sans-serif]Canon Powershot A110 IS and Sony Cybershot [/FONT][FONT=verdana,sans-serif]DSC-S980/S (both basic 12.1 mps, 3X opt zoom). But, the AA batteries thing sucks for Canon ... I'd love to share some of my shots soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



[/FONT]_

 
A few weeks ago I got Canon's new SX20 IS for a everyday point and shoot type camera (DSLRs get heavy to lug around...)  It does AA batteries, but I'm still on the original ones that came with the camera about 700 shots later, even after heavy flash use!  I definitely recommend the camera, though, it has 20x zoom and it's insane.  I don't know your budget, though... as it is a $400 camera.  But it's almost as close to a DSLR as you can get for the money, and is a nice camera to step up to before going bigger as it has a lot of the manual features you'd find on an SLR.

It's the black sheep of my cameras, LOL.  I tell the Nikons not to pick on it when I'm not a around


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Sep 22, 2009)

I am a amature photographer, and an avid Canon User.


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Dec 22, 2009)

Havent been on here for a long time, but thought I'd mention that i'm now doing a Photography Degree at university 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




recently done photos with the 120 film Hasselblad (medium format) and also large format (5x4) cameras in style of camera obscura.

It's incredibly hard but fun! Recent photo gig was Alice Cooper


----------

